# Maltese and Yorkie Ball beds



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I had these made as I bought the fabric and thought I would share as mine really like these ball beds


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Those are cute! Where did you have them made?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

munchkn8835 said:


> Those are cute! Where did you have them made?


I have a lady make them. I just send her the fabric I like and she sews them as i am sewing challenged. This way i get the fabric I like. It takes 2 Yards. If you want her name pm me and I will send you her email address


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

she made me this yorkie ball bed too 

Dexter is our official bed tester as he has to try them all out first. 

Demi still prefers the hardwood as you can tell :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

OMG so cute! Love Dex on the ball bed and Demi on the floor! 

I seriously love staring at dogs sleeping on their backs with their four paws up in the air. They look so hysterical.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

these are so cute!!:wub:


----------

